# what is the importance of operating system?



## zippo615

hey ya 'll.. i have an assignment to complete.. but it need some definition on "the importance of operating system".. i've search the entire net n didnt find anything.. can all of you help me in "the importance of O/S??


----------



## Lorand

The operating system is a collection of programs which, together, manage all the basic functions of a computer. The operating system runs other programs (such as a word processor or graphics editor), manages the storage of your own documents, and coordinates the functions of the computer itself and all the devices connected to the computer. Windows Me, Mac OS and Linux are three examples of operating systems. A program written to work under one operating system will not work on another operating system (a different version must be written for each operating system - such as Microsoft Office for Windows and Office for the Mac.)

As you can see, the OS is damn important...


----------



## Praetor

goooooooooooooogle 

The single most important thing about an OS is that it provides an interface for application developers to be able to interact with hardware and to allocate system resources... it would be a pain for, say, game manufacturers to have to be able to know how to interact with every single type of harddrive controller out there just to say, save a game


----------

